# 11 point



## hogdgz (Nov 29, 2017)

Not really but made y'all look 

Dendy and I have been hunting hard and putting a lot of time in the stand. Been seeing some real good deer and passing on several does and small bucks. 2 weeks ago I grunted in a big buck and he was coming straight to me, as soon as I started to put pressure on the string I felt the wind swirl and hit the back of my neck and of course he bounced off. So close!!! Last week I had a  spike under me and heard a crunch behind me. Big 8!!! Got ready and  he came to my right side , in my mind I already called him dead. Nope!!! As soon as I shot my limb hit the branch above me sending the arrow over his back.  So I was bummed and done decided this morning I was out for blood and wasn't gonna pass up anything. Spike come in and gave me a 15yd shot. Watched him go down. Funny thing is somehow my arrow ended up in  a tree. I guess it was still hanging in by the feathers and his leg kicked it up.  We thought it was hilarious!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 29, 2017)

)


----------



## Southern Thunder (Nov 29, 2017)

Got em one. Glad you got the monkey off your back. We gonna be dialed in for Jan. Congrats bud


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 29, 2017)

Thats awesome!!  Great story.  Looks like a fine shot.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 29, 2017)

Congrats Chase!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 29, 2017)

oh  yeah, It was a real good shot- but I can't figure out how that arrow got stuck up in that tree.


----------



## jekilpat (Nov 29, 2017)

Congratulations!  Enjoyed the account of your hunt. That arrow in the tree is something I’ve never seen before. Good lasting memory.


----------



## chrisharper (Nov 29, 2017)

Could have got a spike and a squirrel!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 30, 2017)

Good job man, CONGRATS.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 30, 2017)

Outstanding! And it is an 11 point, one on one side, one on the other


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 30, 2017)

Good deal!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 1, 2017)

Glad you're back!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 1, 2017)

Bought time you came back good job!!


----------



## devolve (Dec 2, 2017)

Good deal man! Congrats


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice job there...looks like a lot of fun..


----------

